# So scared :(



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

This blank mind is like living a nightmare. I can't find peace in my mind, I can't daydream or just be in the present moment. I don't feel conscious, I am not thinking about anything. It's been so long and all I am longing for is some normalcy. It feels like I lost everything... cause I don't have myself. I know this is not me


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

I feel trapped in my own body with no thoughts


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

You are not alone with this.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2016)

Mezona do you go to threapy?


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes, I do go to therapy... it is okay, I would say, but I can't shake off the feeling of not really being here, not knowing what I am doing ALL the time! Like I am not in control of myself at any times ... is that how you feel, guys?


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

mezona said:


> Yes, I do go to therapy... it is okay, I would say, but I can't shake off the feeling of not really being here, not knowing what I am doing ALL the time! Like I am not in control of myself at any times ... is that how you feel, guys?


Yes. Honestly would rather be dead.


----------



## JesusVerde (Jul 19, 2016)

I find having a blank mind is very difficult to talk to people, seems like i can't ever think of anything to say at all.....and I hate trying to go to sleep every night with it..I have to use a white noise app on my phone just to fall asleep,so far ive had this for 6 months now and the only time it doesn't drive me crazy is when I'm driving or trying to read its seems like those two things distract me from it...I really hope one day it goes away


----------



## JesusVerde (Jul 19, 2016)

I've tried therapy too and it doesn't seem to help...my therapist just keeps asking me if I've been using hard drugs or hearing voice etc...and doctors just look at me crazy when I tell them my mind is blank


----------

